

"We have no time to go below surfaces" (1891) - chaosmachine
http://blog.arc90.com/2010/02/15/news-cycle/

======
ZeroGravitas
_"a new communications technology was developed that allowed people to
communicate almost instantly across great distances, in effect shrinking the
world faster and further than ever before. A world-wide communications network
whose cables spanned continents and oceans, it revolutionised business
practice, gave rise to new forms of crime, and inundated its users with a
deluge of information. Romances blossomed over the wires. Secret codes were
devised by some users, and cracked by others. The benefits of the network were
relentlessly hyped by its advocates, and dismissed by the sceptics.
Governments and regulators tried and failed to control the new medium.
Attitudes to everything from newsgathering to diplomacy had to be completely
rethought. Meanwhile, out on the wires, a technological subculture with its
own customs and vocabulary was establishing itself.

Does all this sound familiar?_

From a precis of a whole book full of info about how the telegraph parallels
the internet:

[http://tomstandage.wordpress.com/books/the-victorian-
interne...](http://tomstandage.wordpress.com/books/the-victorian-internet/)

~~~
Retric
I really liked the second comment.

 _This reminds me of the article decrying the horrible state of the country’s
youth and how they heralded the end of the world. The article was written in
ancient Greece._

------
blackswan
Everything changes; everything remains the same.

------
nfg
Plus ça change...

